# Reaktor Ensembles Recommendations (Free or commercial)



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Show us what ya got 

*EDITED*, to add: If you are adding recommendations, please add a title (maybe even a tiny description) above each link. Without it, each link seems to default to being titled as "ENTRY". Thanks


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Chet Singer creations (Wind-controller or Mod-wheel controllable):






REAKTOR User Library







www.native-instruments.com





The wonderful Serenade (CC learn the bow to Mod-wheel):






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Rubiter Ate - w/ Tekephasic Workshop BOC-style snapshot bank:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

VHS Degradation Suite (With Gate functionality):






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

OreKore Industrial goodness:






REAKTOR User Library







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Blinksonic commmercial ensembles:









PRODUCTS - BLINKSONIC°


[vc_single_image image="3675" img_size="repeat" css=".vc_custom_1545671462994{border-top-width: px !important;border-right-width: px !important;border-bottom-width: px !important;border-left-width: px !important;padding-top: 30px !important;padding-right:




www.blinksonic.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Everything Turns commercial (Cheap) ensembles:






ET Home | welcome to EverythingTurns, the home of ET


ET Home | EverythingTurns develop professional Ensembles for Native Instruments Reaktor | Samples for the Maschine | Battery | NI Kontakt |




www.everythingturns.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Boscomac's free (Donation option available) fx and synths



boscomac


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Tape Mate:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





And MRX90  






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

STELLA:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

DRON-E



DRON-E – Free Drone And Soundscape Reaktor Instrument | Twisted Tools


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

GrainCube:

https://designingsound.org/2010/05/11/graincube-a-free-reaktor-instrument-for-granular-sound-manipulation/


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

Darkstar delay:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 22, 2021)

Reaktor things I made, including links lots of freebies on the User library 

https://flintpope.net/reaktor/


----------



## FlyingAndi (Apr 23, 2021)

Lately I've been enjoying @juliandoe s YouTube channel:


https://www.youtube.com/user/juliandoe78



He has lots of videos testing Reaktor ensembles. No talking, you can just quickly get a good impression what the ensemble sounds like. For me, this fills the gap that the Reaktor User Library often just one short soundfile or no demo at all.
One of the few channels I have subribed to.


----------



## cuttime (Apr 23, 2021)

ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com










ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 24, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> Lately I've been enjoying @juliandoe s YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/juliandoe78
> ...


Actually, I was watching his channel while adding to this thread. Should definitely have linked to it, so thanks for doing so. He's part of this community, by the way


----------



## el-bo (Apr 24, 2021)

cuttime said:


> ENTRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the contribution. The modular is above my 'pay-grade', but that sequencer has been on my list for a long time. Might have to buy the manual for that one


----------



## el-bo (Apr 24, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Reaktor things I made, including links lots of freebies on the User library
> 
> https://flintpope.net/reaktor/


Will have to try some of these. Thanks


----------



## ghobii (Apr 24, 2021)

https://products.timexile.com/sloo/


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 24, 2021)

ghobii said:


> https://products.timexile.com/sloo/


Tim is a certified genius and I so nearly bought this. I already bought Flesh and got so lost inside it trying to understand it (and failing) I thought twice about SLOO. He is the man when it comes to Reaktor though and one day I'll go back to Flesh and just enjoy it. The presets are fab!


----------



## ironbut (Apr 24, 2021)

Not cheap but I love Whoosh.
I tend to run it manually and play it more like an instrument with a control strip.


BTW Great thread!


----------



## ghobii (Apr 24, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Tim is a certified genius and I so nearly bought this. I already bought Flesh and got so lost inside it trying to understand it (and failing) I thought twice about SLOO. He is the man when it comes to Reaktor though and one day I'll go back to Flesh and just enjoy it. The presets are fab!


Yeah, Flesh took a while to wrap my head around. I eventually figured it out, but it didn't feel like a natural way of working to me. Tim's brain obviously works differently then most 

SLOO isn't nearly as bad, mainly as it's not as deep. But it certainly also isn't straight forward to use, but I love the sound.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks to @el-bo for this thread as it will be super useful as I start to explore Reaktor, which is an amazing and scarily powerful synth.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Thanks to @el-bo for this thread as it will be super useful as I start to explore Reaktor, which is an amazing and scarily powerful synth.


Once a month or so, especially when I'm thinking of buying some other VI (or even an effect) I think "Okay, but I already own Reaktor, and Reaktor can probably do this, if I'm willing to put in a little effort."

I don't think this has been mentioned, but I've been enjoying it, recently:

Drummachinewsky, a lovely synth-based drum machine.





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Thanks to @el-bo for this thread as it will be super useful as I start to explore Reaktor, which is an amazing and scarily powerful synth.


Haha! Y'know I was just joshing, right? Definitely a team-effort. So it goes without saying that if you find any treasures along the way...just pop a link in this thread


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Edited the first post to add: If you are adding recommendations, please add a title (maybe even a tiny description) above each link. Without it, each link seems to default to being titled as "ENTRY". Thanks


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> Once a month or so, especially when I'm thinking of buying some other VI (or even an effect) I think "Okay, but I already own Reaktor, and Reaktor can probably do this, if I'm willing to put in a little effort."
> 
> I don't think this has been mentioned, but I've been enjoying it, recently:
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

cuttime said:


> ENTRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sequencer (Vss 2 - Variable Steptime Sequencer) looks like such a beast. And that guitar audio demo shows huge potential, despite it not sounding so completely real in parts.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Monovoks - Inspired by Polivoks. Diiiiirrrrty!






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

FM Radio:






Free Reaktor Ensemble: FM Radio


FM Radio is a Free Reaktor Ensemble that will make your audio tracks and music sound as if they are played on the radio




mcrow.net


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Misty Valley BOC-a-like:











Misty Valley


Misty Valley - blurred sound colors - is a Synthesizer for NI Reaktor (requires version 6.3.0+)CONCEPTThe concept of Misty Valley came about when I was trying to create a “blurred” synthesizer sound as part of my musical project Oblik Lines. By “blurred” I mean those intriguing synthesizer...




gumroad.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Friday afternoon. BOC time. Campfire Heads unite.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Grungelator:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Free early version of Blinksonic's Ruidoz:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

*Base Echo RE-012*​
*





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com




*


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2021)

Juno 60

Juno 106

Jupiter 80

Solina

Brutal8E


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 6, 2021)

Chet Singer was brought up by OP. I got 30 of his creations. The two highlights for me are:
Dannenburg Trumpet v2 and 
Danneburg Wind Oscillator ens. 

Both are better sounding than 8Dio's inst. I purchased earlier this year. IMHO.

Their quality convinced me to upgrade/purchase Reaktor 6 (shout out to the Doc for tipping me off how to get this for $90). 

Currently I am starting the entry level tutorials this week while also testing out the Toybox freebies. 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Markrs (Dec 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Chet Singer was brought up by OP. I got 30 of his creations. The two highlights for me are:
> Dannenburg Trumpet v2 and
> Danneburg Wind Oscillator ens.
> 
> ...


I will be interested to see how you get on. I plan to put some more time in to Reaktor next year.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 6, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I will be interested to see how you get on. I plan to put some more time in to Reaktor next year.


Thanks Markrs. 
I am starting with this very basic ReaperBlog's Reaktor How to. Jon Tidey is actually a competent instructor. 
Perhaps bookmark the link for later (when you are ready to Reakt).


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Thanks Markrs.
> I am starting with this very basic ReaperBlog's Reaktor How to. Jon Tidey is actually a competent instructor.
> Perhaps bookmark the link for later (when you are ready to Reakt).


Jon & Kenny Gioia are the top 2 Reaper tuts.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 6, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Jon & Kenny Gioia are the top 2 Reaper tuts.


Right you are. Both dudes were on my playlist today. Jon got me to finally sit down and open up Patch in Reaktor, while Kenny showed how I could used side-chain compression to do ducking between a narrator and music track. Beforehand I was meticulously drawing in my dips and rises. Now all auto. Leaving me more time to spend $$.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 6, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Jon & Kenny Gioia are the top 2 Reaper tuts.





b_elliott said:


> Right you are. Both dudes were on my playlist today. Jon got me to finally sit down and open up Patch in Reaktor, while Kenny showed how I could used side-chain compression to do ducking between a narrator and music track. Beforehand I was meticulously drawing in my dips and rises. Now all auto. Leaving me more time to spend $$.


IDDQD Sound is very much worth following. Even Kenny has been watching his videos and learning new things (he mentioned it in a recent video)



https://youtube.com/c/IDDQDMusic



He does all lot of quick fo for tutorials like the one below.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 7, 2021)

As a noob the hardest part with Reaktor was getting set-up so that my Toybox freebies worked. At first I failed miserably....

How I got Toybox plugins to show up and work inside Reaktor 6. 

1. First download the Free Pack. 
2. Unzip Free Pack (in my case Win10
c:/User/Documents/Native Instruments/Reaktor 6/Library/Third Party.)
3. Go to the e-mail you received upon download. Copy the 25-digit serial #.
4. Open up Native Access.
5. Click on add serial number. 
6. Paste the code from step 3.
7. I had to repoint Native Access to path as shown in #2. In my case I have NI stuff on a different drive (ssd) but want freebies and whatnot on my c:/ drive.
8. Click install. This installs the unzipped Free Pack library via Native Access. 
9. Now go ahead (if you wish) to add Toybox's other freebies to your Third Party folder. (steps 3 -8 not required on those, just on the Free Pack.) 

Note: None of my other Third Party Reaktor libs (Chet Singer, Flintpope's Bass, Michael Hetrick's EuroReakt, etc) required the above steps. I think it's like Julius Caesar once said: "They download, they unzip, they work." 

Best, Bill


----------



## el-bo (Dec 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Dannenburg Trumpet v2


This is excellent. Love the ability to define slur-timings and bounce and the mute selection is great. Having a lot of fun getting my Miles on, with a track I'm currently trying to piece together


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2021)

Properly excited to have a go at all of the Reaktor Ensembles. I was tempted to Halion as a cross grade during the sale like @doctoremmet did, but I have promised myself to learn Reaktor and Omnisphere first. 

What keeps playing at the back of my mind with Halion is how much I liked @sonicatoms baltic shimmers for Halion. One of my first purchases.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi Mark. Reaktor is just great, honestly it remains the best modular synth out there imho. As much as I love Voltage Modular, and Softube. And as tempting VCV2 is… I think not one of those beats Reaktor. Get some Toyblocks and UA Euroreakt and start building patches. Or download some of the physically modelled ensembles and be prepared to have your mind blown…

As for Halion 6, it is an amazing synth. In some ways it is extraordinarily good, mostly in terms of how good the resynthesis function works, this has got to be one of the best wavetable engines yet. In other departments (UI is as Steinberg-y as it gets, the modulation options are modmatrix based still as opposed to fully modular so this lags behind the competition such as Phase Plant, MSF and Falcon). But in terms of how cool this one is to just build your own “synth macros including its own UI” and then being able to release it without any licensing for Halion Sonic SE… that is very cool. And ultimately the reason I went for it. One of my intentions for 2022 is to make a “cinematic library” and release it for free.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 7, 2021)

el-bo said:


> This is excellent. Love the ability to define slur-timings and bounce and the mute selection is great. Having a lot of fun getting my Miles on, with a track I'm currently trying to piece together


Miles, now that is some big fun. 

Earlier this year, while I was messing with this Dannenburg module, I swear Miles showed up. I shoulda had it on record (my bad). You or my inner-Miles are nudging for another Dannenburg jam.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 7, 2021)

Synthesis gone nuclear: 25 years of REAKTOR | Native Instruments Blog


Learn how our do-it-all synthesis platform has been powering the NI ecosystem since 1996.




blog.native-instruments.com


----------



## Markrs (Dec 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Synthesis gone nuclear: 25 years of REAKTOR | Native Instruments Blog
> 
> 
> Learn how our do-it-all synthesis platform has been powering the NI ecosystem since 1996.
> ...


“It was the world’s first modular, polyphonic, real-time soft-synth, after all.”

I didn’t realise how innovative it was at the time


----------



## el-bo (Dec 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Miles, now that is some big fun.
> 
> Earlier this year, while I was messing with this Dannenburg module, I swear Miles showed up. I shoulda had it on record (my bad). You or my inner-Miles is nudging for another Dannenburg jam.


Haha! i bet your inner-Miles is more musically-accomplished than my inner-Miles


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Synthesis gone nuclear: 25 years of REAKTOR | Native Instruments Blog
> 
> 
> Learn how our do-it-all synthesis platform has been powering the NI ecosystem since 1996.
> ...


Entertaining article.
My take-away: “I had been up for like 30 hours without sleep working on the computer,” Mate recalls. “I was very obsessed with sound synthesis at that time. In my delirious state...."

Lol...been there done that.

If I could put Reaktor 6 into a pre-teen's hands to start his synth/music exploration... For the first bit Reaktor would get used as "a convenient wrapper for a few favored synths and effects." Then, like a lot of curious teen minds, he/she would plumb its Core level == a wizard by 15....

Attached is my first Reaktor song: four Reaktor instances (Ruidoz _v1.1 ensemble, EuroReact, Bento Box drum beat, Chet Singer Danneburg Trombone) supporting Nicole Sealy's narration of her poem _And_. [Poetry Foundation]

Nothing spectacular but a heck of a lot of fun.

It will be more fun as I get past the wrapper stage and into the Caramilk Core. [Reference to a US TV commercial "Who put the caramilk inside the Cadbury candy bar." ]

edit: add link to poem + 4th Reaktor instrument (trombone).


----------



## Bemused (Dec 16, 2021)

I find I use Reaktor even more as an effect (send/insert). Some favs :
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/13777/ 
An amazing delay
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11983/
Gives Shimmerverb a run for the money
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/8582/
As above with some interesting capabilities


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 16, 2021)

Bemused said:


> I find I use Reaktor even more as an effect (send/insert). Some favs :
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/13777/
> An amazing delay
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11983/
> ...


And I just came away from my DAW after exploring IKs Space Delay which I got as a freebie during the group buy. 

I plan to explore these Reaktor effects next up. I also downloaded the Bryan Lake Dark Star2 which is a granular reverb. Could it challenge my UA SILO? I shall see....
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 16, 2021)

Bemused said:


> I find I use Reaktor even more as an effect (send/insert). Some favs :
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/13777/
> An amazing delay
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11983/
> ...


----------



## Bemused (Dec 16, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> And I just came away from my DAW after exploring IKs Space Delay which I got as a freebie during the group buy.
> 
> I plan to explore these Reaktor effects next up. I also downloaded the Bryan Lake Dark Star2 which is a granular reverb. Could it challenge my UA SILO? I shall see....
> Thanks for sharing!


The DarkStar 2 I have linked to is an updated version. Though it says Maschine mod. It will run in the standard Reaktor. And has 64 additional presets as opposed to the 4 on the original Bryan Lake Datk Star 2.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 16, 2021)

Bemused said:


> The DarkStar 2 I have linked to is an updated version. Though it says Maschine mod. It will run in the standard Reaktor. And has 64 additional presets as opposed to the 4 on the original Bryan Lake Datk Star 2.


One of the things I like about Absynth5 is its ability as an effects processor on my audio tracks. Now I see from using these Reaktor ensembles I have even more riches. 

I had a back logged pipe organ work dug up. Reaktor as FX has enriched the pipe organ. DarkStar2 along with Solar Loop Echo's chromatic rise doing the work to give the pipes a little Messiaen vibe (modern French organist). 

Love these ensembles.


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 27, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Blinksonic commmercial ensembles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is blinksonic still alive? There has not Bern much activity on the blog or the YT channel


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> Is blinksonic still alive? There has not Bern much activity on the blog or the YT channel


Not heard anything, no. Perhaps try contacting him. My experience is he's been very responsive by mail. Let us know, if you do


----------



## applegrovebard (Dec 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Boscomac's free (Donation option available) fx and synths
> 
> 
> 
> boscomac


Up there with Chet Singer's Reaktor ensembles for creativity and generosity. Do explore Boscomac's delightful creations including some excellent physically modelled instruments.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2021)

applegrovebard said:


> Up there with Chet Singer's Reaktor ensembles for creativity and generosity. Do explore Boscomac's delightful creations including some excellent physically modelled instruments.


Great stuff, from both. Been a long time since I checked on Boscomac, or loaded up that stuff. An absolute treasure-trove. They also really show off their oeuvre with some tasty demo tracks


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 12, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Let us know, if you do


Hey guys,

I emailed blinksonic and got a very quick reply. They are alive and kicking


----------



## windspace (Jan 13, 2022)

el-bo said:


> STELLA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE Stella!!!


----------



## windspace (Jan 13, 2022)

el-bo said:


> OreKore Industrial goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff! I use these frequently. Probably Porton Down the most. My only negative thought about them is the GUI size...my old eyes!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 15, 2022)

windspace said:


> Great stuff! I use these frequently. Probably Porton Down the most. My only negative thought about them is the GUI size...my old eyes!


Yeah! The only way to deal with these is via screen zoom. Pretty simple on Mac. Not sure about Window, thoug.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 15, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I emailed blinksonic and got a very quick reply. They are alive and kicking


Good to know


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2022)

ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





Came across this Oxford Inflator clone. I've been hesitant to get the original since I learned what it actually does and that free melda plugins can do it just as well.

Still curious how this compares to the original.


----------

